# ملكة جمال الرشاقة 2009



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*هتشوفوا دلوقتى يا جماعة ملكة رشاقة 2009 *
*بس دى محتاجة وقت *
*انزلوا شوية*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*زهقتم خلاص هانت*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*\\*
*وصلت*​ 








*عمركم شفتوا رشاقة اكتر من كده*​


----------



## zama (17 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يانهار ملون ..

أيه ده  كله !!

ده دراعها  عامل زى  أسطوانة  الغواصين ..

بما أننا فى وقت  المصيف فيه  شغاااااال ..

دى لو نزلت  فى البحر فى  بلاد  كتير هتختفى  خالص  ..

لأن البحر  هيفيض وهيغرق الدنيا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

أشكرك يا مريم ..


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههه
ميررررررررررسى لمرورك يا مينا
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا اده انا عرفت دلوقتى ايه سبب خرم الاوزون 





























اخدت نفس طويل شوية هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
عسل يا مرمورتى
ميررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sosana (17 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده كله ايه ده كله
لا دي بشعة بجد
لا فعلا تستاهل اللقب جدا
هههههه
ميرسي يا مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
ايوة كل ده و مش عايزاها تاخد اللقب
ههههههههه
ميررررررررسى لمرورك يا سوسو
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا سكرة​*


----------



## peter 2008 (17 أغسطس 2009)

واو دى اكيد بتتوزن بالميزان الحساس صح ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أغسطس 2009)

*تصدقي قلبي قالي انه مقلب يا مريم*

*بس فعلا مش شوفنا ولا هنشوف الرشاقة دي كلها*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع اللذيذ ده*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

peter 2008 قال:


> واو دى اكيد بتتوزن بالميزان الحساس صح ههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههه
دى مينفعش معاها لا ميزان حساس و لا ميزان عادى
دى تعملها ميزان مخصوص للاطنان 
ههههههههههههه
ميررررررررسى لمرورك يا بيتر
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

marmora jesus قال:


> *تصدقي قلبي قالي انه مقلب يا مريم*
> 
> *بس فعلا مش شوفنا ولا هنشوف الرشاقة دي كلها*
> 
> ...



*تعيشى و تاخدى غيرها يا قمر
و ميررررررسى للمرور الرائع
و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا سكرة​​*


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 أغسطس 2009)

*يا نهاااااااااااااار
ايه ده؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههه
جامدا يا مريم 
ميرسى يا قمر
ربنايباركك​*


----------



## مريم12 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ميررررررررسى لمرورك الجامد ده يا سكرة
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يكون فى عونها ​


----------



## مريم12 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*ميررررررسى لمرورك يا كوكو*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 أغسطس 2009)

لا تعليق


----------



## مريم12 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ميررررررررسى على المرور​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههه

عايز اعرف اسامي الحام بقى

هههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا مريم


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الصليب
اية دة كل دة
هههههههههههههههههه
بجد تخينة قووووووووووووى
ميرسى ليكى على القمر دة
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (21 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عايز اعرف اسامي الحام بقى
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه
ميرررررررسى جدااا لمرورك يا كليمو 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (21 أغسطس 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بسم الصليب
> اية دة كل دة
> هههههههههههههههههه
> بجد تخينة قووووووووووووى
> ...



*هههههههههه
ميرررررررسى لمرورك انتى يا قمر
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------

